# Another good read...



## goon175 (Jul 28, 2011)

As I am sure everyone is interested in this.....

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/female-navy-seals-special-forces-chief-ready-road/story?id=14180174


----------



## CDG (Jul 29, 2011)

From the article:
_He added that being a SEAL is not just about physical strength. "I don't think the idea is to select G.I. Jane and put her through SEAL training, but there are a number of things that a man and a woman can do together that two guys can't," said Olson. "I don't think it's as important that they can do a lot of push-ups. I think it's much more important what they're made of and whether or not they have the courage and the intellectual agility to do that."_

Sounds like ADM Olson is already starting the set-up for there to be different standards for men and women.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 29, 2011)

ADM Olson said:
			
		

> _but there are a number of things that a man and a woman can do together that two guys can't," said Olson_



No shit Sherlock, on the serious side you have other "departments" that could already supply trained woman to do that and they might have a bit more training in other useful things.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2011)

Considering how many misspellings I found in a quick read of the article, what do you wanna bet there are misquotes also?

LL


----------

